# Old Timers Gathering & Reunion



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow....weird how one comes back around and a post like this comes around....hehe....

Well I was at MBTB1 and 2. The were both a hoot. As I'm just getting back into mtbing after a few years off. I'll need at least a year to get back in shape. Not that I was ever in shape to keep up with anyone at the gatherings I attended. Maybe I can get it done this time.

Well I'll keep a eye on this post and see what I can do about attending....

BTW I was known as TRON in the way back days of MTBR...however I've lost the password and no longer have the email addy related to that name. So I've been using my alter ego.

Great to see names I knew such a long time ago...

Now if they would just put chat back up......lol

Zero aka TRON


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

The good thing that came out of the "Pedal Boy not actually dead" post was the number of former regulars that came out of the woodwork. In the mist of all the merriment, there was talk about getting together for an Old Timers Gathering. I would like to get the ball rolling by saying Lets do it!!

As with any gathering, logistics are always an issue. So to that, I offer my suggestions of places and times that would work:

Jim Thorpe, PA
There has only been one gathering at this location; and by the looks of it through the pictures and write ups, it was quite possible one of the best MTBR Gatherings ever! Mid to late spring seemed to be a good time of the year providing rain doesn't put a damper on things; but you locals would know best when it would work.

AZSF, AZ & May By The Bay; San Francisco, CA
Two of the longest running gatherings. The organizers usually place a cap on the # of attendees, so if any old timers are going to attend, we should work out the logistics with the organizers in advance.

August By The Sound; Mt Rainier, WA
Although I've retired from organizing this gathering of axe murderers, I'm more than happy to pull out the list of contacts and dust off the old gazetteer maps. Setting things back up shouldn't take too long. I'll leave it up to the majority vote.

Other locations, IMHO, of note should also be:
Whistler; Vancouver, BC
One of those rides you must do if you're a serious cyclist.

Alberta, CA
Tiny Tank suggested this. I will leave it to the Canadians to sing its praises. I've never been there, but would love for a good reason to go.

Moab, UT
Pretty much speaks for it self

I'm sure others have good suggestions for places and times. I say we get the brain storming session on the way! So, lets here your thoughts on the mater.

Old Timers Gathering and Reunion 2006​


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Will there be an AARP discount?*

The places you mentioned all sound great but I'll be riding in the San Francisco area in October, maybe Belize in March, so the only viable destination for me would be Jim Thorpe. No more long distant biking after the other two trips.

Good luck. This actually sounds tempting.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How about Fruita?*



Mellow Yellow said:


> The good thing that came out of the "Pedal Boy not actually dead" post was the number of former regulars that came out of the woodwork. In the mist of all the merriment, there was talk about getting together for an Old Timers Gathering. I would like to get the ball rolling by saying Lets do it!!
> 
> As with any gathering, logistics are always an issue. So to that, I offer my suggestions of places and times that would work:
> 
> ...


I don't know if I qualify as an Old Timer or not, but I'm in if I do. My experience in group leadership of mountain bikers (herding cats) is that rather than opening it up for discussion, it's far more effective to simply make the call.

Since you took the inititive to make the post, I nominate you to make the call. Congratulations!

Just let me know when and where and I'll make it there.

Ken


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Define "Old Timer". I'd like to know if I qualify to learn the secret handshake.


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> The good thing that came out of the "Pedal Boy not actually dead" post was the number of former regulars that came out of the woodwork. In the mist of all the merriment, there was talk about getting together for an Old Timers Gathering. I would like to get the ball rolling by saying Lets do it!!
> 
> As with any gathering, logistics are always an issue. So to that, I offer my suggestions of places and times that would work:
> 
> ...


This has my vote, for what it's worth lol
I know for a fact I am an "Old Timer", my age proves that LOL!!!
Count me in on the "Old Timers Gathering" 
Just need to know well in advance when/where it's going to be


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Drewdane--I'd say anyone at least having some posts on any older edition of MTBR. 

MY--I ought to be back in the mainland after May sometime. Of course depends on whom my new employer turns out to be whether I'll actually be able to attend. I would vote for PA.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Drewdane said:


> Define "Old Timer". I'd like to know if I qualify to learn the secret handshake.


Yeah, we need to set up some pre-qualification standards. You know, must have been active before _______ . What's the magic date or event? Do we restrict to posters on the 'old' mtb? Pick a date - must prove a posting history before that date? Or do we leave it open, and just threaten to bore the life out of any "noobs" that dare to attend? It's so confusing!

Whistler might be a cool choice. Lots of DH and XC, plenty of affordable accomodations (in summer - rent goes up by 5-6 x in winter!). Of course, I've been threatening to make a biking trip to the East coast for a while now, so there's a thought ...

Kn.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

Zeroack said:


> Wow....weird how one comes back around and a post like this comes around....hehe....
> 
> Well I was at MBTB1 and 2. The were both a hoot. As I'm just getting back into mtbing after a few years off. I'll need at least a year to get back in shape. Not that I was ever in shape to keep up with anyone at the gatherings I attended. Maybe I can get it done this time.
> 
> ...


Wow Tron, haven't seen you around here in a long time. I remember all the cool custom airbrush stuff you used to post pics of, still doing that? Still up in NE? 
Larry


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Do you qualify to be an "Old Timer"???*



Drewdane said:


> Define "Old Timer". I'd like to know if I qualify to learn the secret handshake.



Did you post in the 'Old' passion
Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
Do the words "UPCC" paint a negative picture in your mind?
Do you know what the true meaning of the term "Axe Murderers"
If you know what important significance "Waterdown" has?
If you answer "YES" to any or all of these statements or questions; then you qualify to be an "Old Timer". I'm sure there are other qualifiers which I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...


You forgot

"Did you ever ride with DaleRider?" (near as I can tell, that's the MTBR equivalent of being at Woodstock)


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Yeah, we need to set up some pre-qualification standards. You know, must have been active before _______ . What's the magic date or event? Do we restrict to posters on the 'old' mtb? Pick a date - must prove a posting history before that date? Or do we leave it open, and just threaten to bore the life out of any "noobs" that dare to attend? It's so confusing!
> 
> Whistler might be a cool choice. Lots of DH and XC, plenty of affordable accomodations (in summer - rent goes up by 5-6 x in winter!). Of course, I've been threatening to make a biking trip to the East coast for a while now, so there's a thought ...
> 
> Kn.


Unless it's held somewhere real, like KC, you can count me out...again.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

2nd the idea of Fruita, how about tieing it in with the FFTF next year?

I also like the idea of Alberta (the riding there is fantastic), Bones & Skogan were talking about another Canmore gathering next year...


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> [*]_*Do you know what the true meaning of the term "Axe Murderers*_"
> 
> If you answer "YES" to any or all of these statements or questions; then you qualify to be an "Old Timer". I'm sure there are other qualifiers which I can't think of at the moment.


What scares me is, not only do I know the true meaning of this, Iknow where this started!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow....answered yes to all of them....except the Ride with Dale Rider...however he and I chatted for many many hours. I still remember the day he passed. I also have a set of bar ends he gave me a long long time ago. The more I think about it the more I need to make this gathering.

I think it should be a place where I can bring the family. It's a little selfish if I just go.

Zero AKA TRON


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Zeroack said:


> BTW I was known as TRON in the way back days of MTBR...however I've lost the password and no longer have the email addy related to that name. So I've been using my alter ego.
> 
> Great to see names I knew such a long time ago...
> 
> ...


DOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...


Clinton was still around in '97 I think. The world was a safer place in any event. I jumped into Bombers pretty early. No Rock Sux for me.

Yes to the rest. I also rode with DR1 on the Waterdown weekend, on his home trails in Iowa, and in Spike's home trails in Wisconsin.

Do I qualify?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*When did Dalerider die?*

That's how I peg my start here. The first posts I read were notifications of his death. I don't even know how I stumbled on this site but I know when (give or take a day).

I read the story of the Waterdown Gathering but didn't associate it with MTBR for a while. Since arriving, a number of my posts here have been published in Dirt Rag (well, three plus a picture. Three's a number, right guys?)

Been a regular at Jim Thorpe a lot longer than here and was riding fat tires in dirt in the fifties so, sh!t, if that doesn't make me an old timer, just what does.

Another qualifier. Who remembers the great stories Chef wrote?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Rev Bubba said:


> When did DaleRider die?


From:
http://www.execulink.com/~dtierney/wmc/DaleRider1/index.htm

Jan. 14 2000


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I think I joined up in.........*

in '99 or '00, can't remember (to many deployments and I lost my password for Mr. Tokyo username). Anyway I do remember the posts about DR1's passing, and the stories by Chef, Mike T. and all the others here. I hope I qualify as an MTBR oldtimer. I am good up to May, the I get to play in the sandbox for 120 days next summer. I'll keep my eyes peeled for when and where.

Anyway, found this pic in the tribute to DR1. A photo is worth well more than a 1000 words.

Rob


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Old Timer - 1.) anyone who participated in "cheeze warz" or "fish warz" on chat 2.) anyone that has their handle or photo on (or actually owns) one of the old MTBR advertisement posters 3.) If you posted when 72mm of travel defined a "downhill" bike


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

*Qualify as OT?*

Been posting here since the 29er forum took over from an older BBS. With about a year off while I was off line.

Does the fact that I have been a slavering, rabid MTB'er since 1985 help? It has only gotten worse since I got assimilated into the 29er world. Resistance IS futile!

29erchico


----------



## Samurai Cat (May 21, 2004)

CraigH said:


> 2nd the idea of Fruita, how about tieing it in with the FFTF next year?


3rd'ing Fruita. A fine, fine place.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

i still have a couple MTBR stickers handed to me by Francois himself at the 1st AZ spring fling back in '00. 

posting before that then though... I believe Kettlemania was the 1st gathering I attended.



Rev Bubba said:


> Who remembers the great stories Chef wrote?


*raises hand*



Drewdane said:


> "Did you ever ride with DaleRider?"


yep to this one too...



Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...


yep
no, clinton
no, old computer couldn't handle it
yep
yep
yep
purdy darn good idea. 

do i qualify for any prizes??


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 29, 2004)

*holy crap...*

old timers coming out of the woodwork.

found mtbr about a month or two before I moved out to California in August 1997.
Made a couple of the first gatherings

that was a looooong time ago!

I'm up for some group rides somewhere fun!

bryan...still chewy after all these years!


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

TRON!!!!!!!!!!

     

I can answer yes to waaaaayyyy too many of the qualifiers listed thus far...  

Just give me time to get back into some semblance of shape and let me know where this shindig is gonna be!

Non. (proud owner of a certified TRON Flaming Mouse)


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

I was lurking from the local library before I got home web access. Laughing out loud was frowned on, so I got in trouble a few times... I was eagerly awaiting my first REAL trail bike and I can remember getting some great advice from the original pack of Pharts - some of it was even bike related.

 

Memorabilia? I have an original MTBr Cheaparse White T-Shirt - still in the bag. 

I let a bunch of goof-balls write all over the other one I used to wear when I had a mini-gathering, now it's in a bag too. I can't wait till I'm 80 years old and spoting that thing around the Old Phart's Home!


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*How about Waterdown?...*

It ain't Moab, but I think a fitting tribute. DR was a great guy, I think he'd love it.

And I used to hang out in chat, kinda wish they'd bring it back to. That used to be a hoot!

Oh and one more qualification, if your remember the "Sockinator"!!!  

Good Dirt


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Me too....*



Rev Bubba said:


> That's how I peg my start here. The first posts I read were notifications of his death. I don't even know how I stumbled on this site but I know when (give or take a day).
> 
> I read the story of the Waterdown Gathering but didn't associate it with MTBR for a while. Since arriving, a number of my posts here have been published in Dirt Rag (well, three plus a picture. Three's a number, right guys?)
> 
> ...


I had been lurking for about 2 months when DR1 passed.

Chef? I rode with him, Bullets and several others that I can't remember (Wink). Chef and I poached Central Park together. It was a sweet moment.

Waterdown would be classic for sure but I go back to Fruita: Fairly central and easy to get to. Then again, Canada would be sweet too. Mellow Yellow has to make the call.

Ken


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Hey Bryan*



chewbacca said:


> old timers coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> found mtbr about a month or two before I moved out to California in August 1997.
> Made a couple of the first gatherings
> ...


remember this campsite? Good times for sure. I'm up for some group rides myself. I don't care where.


----------



## nice-tooth (Jun 20, 2005)

*Wish I had the chance....*



Drewdane said:


> You forgot
> 
> "Did you ever ride with DaleRider?" (near as I can tell, that's the MTBR equivalent of being at Woodstock)


Like most folks at that time we shared good times through passion posts and Chat. I, along with splitsaddle did ride 2 hours through a snow and ice storm to attend his funeral. We were joined by Stine and her now Ex (the turd), Nonny, Zipties, and Linda, from MTBR who flew out to attend. The amazing thing over those few days was the immense outpouring of affection that was shared from all parts of the world. People who knew Chris and many who didn't still took the time to say something. We all bonded momentarily to reflect on how tragic an event this was and then to vow how we all would take nothing for granted. It was a time I know I will always remember. 4-banger


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Fruita sounds nice*

I haven't been there yet but would really LOVE to go.

I found MTBR in March 1997 when they would exceed bandwidth limits everyday and solicited donations to get more. It took me months to find the message boards and when I did I landed smack in the middle of the "Arbysauce & Trizzau" flame wars. Anyone remember that? :^)

I'm a pretty low key, low volume poster, I used to post as "Beef" back then.


----------



## nice-tooth (Jun 20, 2005)

*Anything you say Procal*



fireboy said:


> Old Timer - 1.) anyone who participated in "cheeze warz" or "fish warz" on chat 2.) anyone that has their handle or photo on (or actually owns) one of the old MTBR advertisement posters 3.) If you posted when 72mm of travel defined a "downhill" bike


Did you ever get that poor bike straightened out after lending it to TrailMaster?

SS says Hi.


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

nice-tooth said:


> Did you ever get that poor bike straightened out after lending it to TrailMaster?
> 
> SS says Hi.


actually... correct me if I'm mistaken fireboy but, I think that bike actually got retired from trail duty not long after that incident...

Non. (senseless)


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

fireboy said:


> Old Timer - 1.) anyone who participated in "cheeze warz" or "fish warz" on chat 2.) anyone that has their handle or photo on (or actually owns) one of the old MTBR advertisement posters 3.) If you posted when 72mm of travel defined a "downhill" bike


*aims the cheese-a-pult towards peoria and begins firing limburgher salvoes @ fireboy...*


----------



## TRex (Feb 26, 2005)

*Some MBTB #1 Memories*

Getting locked out of Chabot Park after the food fest and having to call the park rangers to come unlock the gate to let all us Axe Murderers back in.

"Commandeering" wooden pallets for the camp fire from behind a local grocery store and feeling like a felon in Parkmeister's getaway car (am surprised to see Gary's still alive knowing the way he drives).

TRON's Mini-Hotel tent from Cabelas

"Only one more climb" - Charlie America

Still wondering if Raymond (from Tx) knows which side his "left" is.

Chewbacca being able to stand flat-footed while straddling Raymond's Fisher...over the saddle even.

Finding the 'true' meaning of axe murderer after meeting "X from Bakersfield"

Hardtails were the bikes of choice

The list goes on...

Dave


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Nonny said:


> actually... correct me if I'm mistaken fireboy but, I think that bike actually got retired from trail duty not long after that incident...
> 
> Non. (senseless)


ugh...yeah...the cove was purchased shortly after that fiasco...guy rips a perfectly good XTR rear derailler off my Fisher ProCal...no apology, no attempt to replace, even tried to tell me it was "lack of maintenance" that caused the damage. Gee, ever wonder why I've never communicated with him since?? Thanks for bringing back such great memories, Nonny and 4b!!! 

Good memories of being an old timer include the CanAm gatherings (one of which included a visit to Waterdown) and the DR1 memorial rides.


----------



## drewwski123 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Why not ?*

Why not just have a MTBR get together, the "old timers can have a little roped off area where they are the only ones allowed to enter(could even get special wristbands). They can mingle with us newbies if they choose too, and we newbies can look on in awe at their roped off area and spent geritol bottles.

Ok on a serious note, if anyone is interested in doing this near Tucson, I will be moving back there this fall and would gladly help set it up. South of Tucson near Mt.???Gramn I think, it's been a few years since I was there, but they have some great trails and open camping areas. Let me know what you think, or if I should start a thread for new MTBR members "first annual get together. Thanks Drew


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Steen*

You are an old phart if you've had a Post Stolen. 
Or if you remember when Supergo had the Online Store Reviews removed* 
Or if the words "Huffboy" or "Amazing Raymond" make you smile or cringe or both.
Or if your Grimey Award fot the hottest female poster ever went to "Crasher".

*if I remember correctly


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

Still have the frame I bought from Dalerider1. Sadly my brakes that were painted by Tron got stolen, along with my bike, awhile back. Those were sweet!

on a random note, I kinda wonder what happened to Howard Roarke (Ilan). Met him at Spring Fling and always thought he was a pretty cool guy. Came across a post by him when I was searching for something awhile back.

Oh and by the way, as someone who doesn't keep up with the forum where'd Pete go? Probably opening a wound for some people haha.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*guess i qualify...*



Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...



yes. (ah, how i miss the days of stolen posts)
nope, Clinton.
occasionally, most of the time my computer froze up and i got booted by the system
um, my first mtb came with a RS Indy. don't know if i ever got the full plush 63 mm out of it though. 
EEEEEeeeeeeeeeek! (what about snurffle?)
i've met a lot of axe murders over the last 8 years
yup.

i want the same thing as whatever prize deanna gets. 

rt


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> ...Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel....


Wow, that's memories.

What about if you _had_ to change your handle because someone on roadbikereview already had the one you'd been using ?

(ET still needs to attend an MTBR gathering) ...


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

berrywise said:


> Still have the frame I bought from Dalerider1. Sadly my brakes that were painted by Tron got stolen, along with my bike, awhile back. Those were sweet!
> 
> on a random note, I kinda wonder what happened to Howard Roarke (Ilan). Met him at Spring Fling and always thought he was a pretty cool guy. Came across a post by him when I was searching for something awhile back.
> 
> Oh and by the way, as someone who doesn't keep up with the forum where'd Pete go? Probably opening a wound for some people haha.


I still haven't mastered figureing our how to respond so that my post goes in the right place.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

K'Endo said:


> Or do we leave it open, and just threaten to bore the life out of any "noobs" that dare to attend?


I like this standard. It's the best of both worlds for a guy like me who's wasted a good chunk of time on MTBR over the years (started posting on the old boards sometime in 2001, I think. Maybe. Or '02. Or something), but still isn't privy to the inside jokes and elephantine memories of the "real" old pharts.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 16, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...


one more:

 do you now lurk on a 'once-per-month refresh rate' of the MTBR board looking up old familiar posts?
_*Miss the old days, and alla you great folks! * _ I first logged on in the summer of 98 when I moved to the Van down by the Fraser river. Now stranded in the wannabe island nation of Victoria, BC, and riding on the 'dark side' all too often.

If the event is in the Spring or fall, I'd suggest that might be best if it was located near a major international airport: so Frisco, SoCal, Seattle, Canmore, Whistler (only good in summer and fall) would be convenient. Moab, Fruita are a lot more of an ordeal to get to for a weekend getaway.

$.02


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

ET_SoCal said:


> Wow, that's memories.
> 
> What about if you _had_ to change your handle because someone on roadbikereview already had the one you'd been using ?
> 
> (ET still needs to attend an MTBR gathering) ...


I remember your cans.


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


For my 'ol buddy TNJED, I think you guys should vote on whether or not I get to come.


----------



## ChrisH (May 7, 2004)

*old timer*

Can't actually remember the first time I posted..must have been 1995 or 1996. Heck it has been so long I can't remember any of posts from way back when. Perhaps a qualifier for "old timer" status would be if you engaged in the post regarding the first MTB event in the olympics in Atlanta.

I don't post anymore, I don't ride anymore...but occassionally I still lurk.

ChrisH


----------



## ChrisH (May 7, 2004)

*old timer*

When was the official start date of MTBR anyway??

ChrisH


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Shockee said:


> Frisco, SoCal, Seattle, Canmore, Whistler (only good in summer and fall) would be convenient.


Frisco? _*FRISCO?!? * _ 

No such place.

Signed,

A Bay Area Native


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*You and Tron and Dave at Replay*

Replay was my first gathering, and you and Tron and Dave (?) were the first guys I met. The link from archive.org is pretty well preserved:

http://web.archive.org/web/20020114214614/www.mtbr.com/passion/messages/328643.html


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

March 12, 1996
http://www.mtbr.com/author/aboutsite.shtml

Passion & Tech Talk was started July 27, 1996.


----------



## Chip (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pretty sure I qualify*



Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...



Yes, briefly using the handle "Fink" before coming to my senses
Clinton...early second term
Chat bored me, except for when I logged in as "Jive Tolkien" and outed the bastid
I've never ridden anything but Marzocchi, starting w/ Bombers....63mm.
Sure
Yes
Cool b/w photos? ;^)
East coast obviously works best for me. Depending on where base camp was situated, we could potentially be slightly less than an hour from J.Thorpe/French Creek/the bar in my house/Lehigh/Wissahickon/my bbq grill....all quality places.

-C


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

How about this for a ol'phart qualification.. Anyone who has an Offeeecial "MTBR Ol'Pharts Steerer cap? 

And as a bonus do you remember some who thought the "Cap" was a Ball cap?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*my guess*



zilla said:


> How about this for a ol'phart qualification.. Anyone who has an Offeeecial "MTBR Ol'Pharts Steerer cap?
> 
> And as a bonus do you remember some who thought the "Cap" was a Ball cap?


Fred³?


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't think I quite qualify. I do remember some of this stuff though. Maybe Drewdane and I can hang out in between the newbie area and the roped off old timer area.

I think what I enjoyed most about the old board was Stokey's stories. Those were awesome. And great photos to go with them.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i want the same thing as whatever prize deanna gets.


it would probably be something way cool like an old, leftover MTBR shirt/jersey that's been sitting in storage for eons and "old phart" written on the back w/ a sharpie!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

zilla said:


> How about this for a ol'phart qualification.. Anyone who has an Offeeecial "MTBR Ol'Pharts Steerer cap?


I don't like this idea. I was around before DR1's top caps came out, but I don't have one.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Bzzzt...*



Hollis said:


> Fred??


wrong answer! I have an original Old Pharts top cap from DR1.

My confusion is in trying to guess which posts are what they seem not in how a bike works or it's nomenclature. Dope! ;-)


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

radair said:


> . I was around before DR1's top caps came out, but I don't have one.


Same here...but I've seen a couple of them....haven't I, Irv???


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

radair said:


> I don't like this idea. I was around before DR1's top caps came out, but I don't have one.


 That's because yer a whipper snapper sonny. To young to be in the group.. Count yerself lucky, gettin old sux..


----------



## Lt. (Jan 15, 2004)

Old timer = Anyone that bought raffle tickets (for various schwag) to help Francis keep this site up.


----------



## Stine (Jan 29, 2004)

*Whatever you decide...*

I will join you in SPIRIT! I would love to go anywhere. Unfortunately, due to my finances and just plain no time off, there is no way I could attend.

I am enjoying all of the old memories this thread has brought up. Here are some photos to add...


----------



## Stine (Jan 29, 2004)

*A few more...*

Oh the memories!


----------



## Stine (Jan 29, 2004)

*One more for old time(er)s sake...*

*This was so cool.*​


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Thank you Stine, those are some great ones. I've even met a few of those people.

I think someone needs to make an executive decision and pick a place. Or may be that's been done and I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

zilla said:


> That's because yer a whipper snapper sonny. To young to be in the group.. Count yerself lucky, gettin old sux..


Oh how I wish that were the case!

Pass the ibuprofen, please.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

fred3 said:


> wrong answer! I have an original Old Pharts top cap from DR1.
> 
> My confusion is in trying to guess which posts are what they seem not in how a bike works or it's nomenclature. Dope! ;-)


Hehehe, but I do remember you asking for instructions on how to change a top cap, Fred!

Hope all is well with you & Lori at the other end of the Saco.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Froooooootaaaaaa!


Or Whistler. Strike that, I can't even socialize at Whistler, the riding is too sick.
I think I qualify...logged on in 99 right before the Tahoe Gathering. Ahhh Drunken Bear. Back when Pete and Redeye rocked the Bow Ti...bwaaaah!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

So, where exactly is Waterdown anyway???!!!! would it be fitting to plan something out there??


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Whistler! I'm definitely an old phart


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Far as I can tell, this was the climax.

http://www.paradigmhosting.net/downieville03/index.htm


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Arbysauce & Trizzau" flame wars*

Yeah...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow, you even have a pic up of the evening you met up with the Vancouver crew!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...-canada-ontario/trail/PRD_166445_4528crx.aspx


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Just searching the net for info on the trails at Waterdown, and found this photo archive of the MTBR Waterdown gathering.

http://members.fortunecity.com/jlbarron/h20pics.htm


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

It looks to me that Jim Thorpe & Whistler are the two leading contenders. It also sounds like it would be difficult for most to fly/drive/ride/walk cross country if the gathering is held on either coast. 

How about we have a dual running gatherings?? 

For those in the U.S.A. who live west of the Dakotas, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma and Texas; and for ourfellow Canadians any where west of Saskatchewan, lets do Whistler.

For those in the U.S.A. in Minesota, Iowa, Missouri, Arkansa, Lousiana, and all points east; and in Canada in Manitoba or any points east, Jim Thorpe.

Obviously, there is no way to plan on a date that would please everyone, but I figured there is no harm in tossing out this idea to see how well it would stick.


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

zilla said:


> How about this for a ol'phart qualification.. Anyone who has an Offeeecial "MTBR Ol'Pharts Steerer cap?
> 
> And as a bonus do you remember some who thought the "Cap" was a Ball cap?


Well, the topcap for a ballcap would have been Missy.

I still have one, unopened in the envelope Dale shipped it in. Couldn't bring myself to use it.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*If I remember correctly...*



LeeL said:


> Whistler! I'm definitely an old phart


wasn't Leel's Whistler gathering the first one? If so, then I think it makes a great place for a reunion! Met lots of cool people there.

Of course, it doesn't hurt that I live in Vancouver!

I'll vote the FFTF as a nice second choice, again, because I go there almost every year


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Shockee said:


> If the event is in the Spring or fall, I'd suggest that might be best if it was located near a major international airport: so Frisco, SoCal, Seattle, Canmore, Whistler (only good in summer and fall) would be convenient. Moab, Fruita are a lot more of an ordeal to get to for a weekend getaway.


I figure this makes a pile o sense. If anyone needs to fly across the country, at least they won't have to do 6+ hours of driving afterward!

Kn.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I agree*



K'Endo said:


> I figure this makes a pile o sense. If anyone needs to fly across the country, at least they won't have to do 6+ hours of driving afterward!
> 
> Kn.


It's enough of a hasle to lug your self and your stuff; plus a bike, accross country to then have a long drive included in that. Worse if you're coordinating a bike rental.


----------



## mynette (Mar 5, 2005)

I would love to go to this gathering. May be difficult with the tribe though. Definately need a nursery or daycare plan. Of course, Fruita would be exceedingly convenient for me. 
My first gathering was actually in Fruita, pretty much changed my life for the next 2-3 years.
Thanks everyone
Myn


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Kids and Daycare*

Mynnette's post sparked an idea. I'm 99% sure that I can make daycare arangements with someone who currently has a daycare 30+ min away (actual drive time) from where we would camp/stay if I hosted the gathering here in the Seattle Area. If could make this possilbe, would there be enough folks bringing kids who I would need to set this up for?

Also, to add to K'Endo's last email; the drive from SeaTac Airport to the camp grounds/motels, is 1 hour. Providing the gathering is held here.

your thoughts, please.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Set the date and let's go*



Mellow Yellow said:


> Mynnette's post sparked an idea. I'm 99% sure that I can make daycare arangements with someone who currently has a daycare 30+ min away (actual drive time) from where we would camp/stay if I hosted the gathering here in the Seattle Area. If could make this possilbe, would there be enough folks bringing kids who I would need to set this up for?
> 
> Also, to add to K'Endo's last email; the drive from SeaTac Airport to the camp grounds/motels, is 1 hour. Providing the gathering is held here.
> 
> your thoughts, please.


It's your call. Set the date and location. Since we're all old and have kids and stuff, we'll need as much time as possible to make arrangements for wheelchair assistance at the airports, determine where the closest pharmacies are located, etc. So the more time we have to plan, the better.

Ken


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

*Fruita vote*

Yea I stated that earlier too......it's selfish of me to go on a long trip and not take the family. Even if there not riding there are always other things for them to do. I'd be able to make Fruita, I'll put a vote in for Fruita. I've got family and place to stay in GrandJunction.

Zero AKA TRON


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Stop pointing that gun to my head!*



Ken in KC said:


> It's your call. Set the date and location. Since we're all old and have kids and stuff, we'll need as much time as possible to make arrangements for wheelchair assistance at the airports, determine where the closest pharmacies are located, etc. So the more time we have to plan, the better.
> 
> Ken


I might just do it. I'll decide by this weekend. I need to enlist some help. I'm tired of planing these things all on my own.

<img src=http://www.rafaeltili.blog.aol.com.br/Simpson%20Homer.jpg>


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Against my better judgement...*



Mellow Yellow said:


> I might just do it. I'll decide by this weekend. I need to enlist some help. I'm tired of planing these things all on my own.


I'll help. Trying to manage remotely is tough, so you'll have to relocate me and pay my salary for a couple months.

Seriously, if you want me to collect RSVPs or whatever, I'll give you a hand.

Ken


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I might just do it. I'll decide by this weekend. I need to enlist some help. I'm tired of planing these things all on my own.
> 
> <img src=http://www.rafaeltili.blog.aol.com.br/Simpson%20Homer.jpg>


Count me in for what ever help I can be
Like Ken, it would not be easy from Tx, but I will do what I can to help out
You know that MY, heck, I've been known to mow peoples grass when i stay at their house during a gathering


----------



## Mtbmini (Jan 14, 2004)

Anywhere in the Northwest would be great for me. I live on the east coast, but just love the Seattle and Vancouver areas. It would be great to see all the canadian peeps as well.

Roger (Raja)


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*the littlest parkmeister...*

This is our little girl, Frankie. Having a kid sure does change your life! Unfortunately for me, that means practically zero mtn biking since she was born. But I plan to hit the trails again one of these days, and then I'll have someone new to share my passion with.

Take care,

gary


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Old Timers Gathering a little bit closer to reality*

I just made preliminary arrangements with a daycare located aproximately 25 miles from town, to watch any small kids during the weekend of the gathering. Thus, taking care of the consern of those who couldn't come due to small kids (Parkmeister, Glytermynn, etc) Stay tunned for further developments.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*CHECK is in thE MAIL....*



Mellow Yellow said:


> I just made preliminary arrangements with a daycare located aproximately 25 miles from town, to watch any small kids during the weekend of the gathering. Thus, taking care of the consern of those who couldn't come due to small kids (Parkmeister, Glytermynn, etc) Stay tunned for further developments.


I just sent you my contact information. Let me know how I can help.

Ken


----------



## Lt. (Jan 15, 2004)

Mtbmini said:


> Anywhere in the Northwest would be great for me. I live on the east coast, but just love the Seattle and Vancouver areas. It would be great to see all the canadian peeps as well.
> 
> Roger (Raja)


Hey Roger... were you at the Jim Thorpe Gathering? I remember getting pizza with the late Dalerider, Mike T and, this other person Roger.

-Luke


----------



## mynette (Mar 5, 2005)

*Yeeeee-Haaaa!*

I can finally go riding with my husband!!!

Love it, Thanks,
Mynette


----------



## SurvivorofShalamar (Sep 3, 2005)

*Another old timer*

My user name should qualify me as an old timer, bonus points for naming the the old chat alias of the person who hosted the gathering my name is in honor of. Also at the gathering were 2WD, Procal, Pedro, Stefan, DFA who got busted by the campground rent a cops and Procal's friend Tim Huttins. Tron, wasn't there but the canadian flag maguras on the hosts bike were sweet. I used to be ChrisG in the old chat day, The handle is taken by someone else now though. I'd love to make an old farts gathering even though I'm only 26.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

Well I don't remember the date I started posting, it was sometime in november of '98 I think, maybe early '99. (anyone have a good way of finding old posts?)

I never had the pleasure of riding with DR1, but I did swap quite a few emails with him, I cried like a baby when I read that he had passed.

Pretty sure I qualify as an old timer, had a few go rounds with Pedalboy, and a couple with BT....I quickly retreated being an amature LOL I remember thinking what a huge banana Mellow looked like when I first met him up at Snoqualmie, as well as Mynette, Jennifer, James and I think Todd was there. Oh...... and those tasty muffins, anyone who had them knows.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

mynette said:


> I can finally go riding with my husband!!!
> 
> Love it, Thanks,
> Mynette


That would be cool if you guys could make it, really enjoyed riding with your other half......mostly cause we rode the same speed


----------



## KonaMan (Jan 19, 2004)

*first memories of Celly...*

dude answers the door to the condo at Whistler (Lee's place), beer in hand, and saying something to the effect of go away, we're full... and closing the door. 3 days and a smelly wookie later, what a trip that was...

Do you know the muffin man?

Who remembers the swarm of riders after MY's first event (only 200 meters to go...) when the muffin man brought out the crack muffins???

If anyone knows the significance of this image... you ARE an OT.


----------



## KonaMan (Jan 19, 2004)

*whistler was the first...*



knollybikes.com said:


> wasn't Leel's Whistler gathering the first one? If so, then I think it makes a great place for a reunion! Met lots of cool people there.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't hurt that I live in Vancouver!
> 
> I'll vote the FFTF as a nice second choice, again, because I go there almost every year


although I don't think that the plan originated from MTBR, it came from MudS LU Ts...


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mililani*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> Drewdane--I'd say anyone at least having some posts on any older edition of MTBR.
> 
> MY--I ought to be back in the mainland after May sometime. Of course depends on whom my new employer turns out to be whether I'll actually be able to attend. I would vote for PA.


Hey, Pete. I asked you about 2 years ago about this, but have you found a LBS in/near Mililani that rents mtn bikes? I was just in Mililani Mauka and will visit again next Feb. Please let me know.

Thanks,

Herb


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*I'm definitely an MTBR Old Phart ...*



Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...


Yeah, I also had that sucky RS Indy on a few of my entry level mtn bikes, but when I started up here at MTBR I was still running a gold colored RS Mag 21 (the cool model with the alum. steer tube and teflon coated stanction tubes) on my bike. Was that a killer fork for its time or what?!

I was also riding the Mongoose Amplifier dualie back then.

Ah, the memories. Great idea about the get-togethers, Mellow. I hope to make one of them, now that I have summers off from work.

Herb


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Hey Herb*

If I remember right you've the sister that works for Kaiser?

The best rental place for a mtb will be Raging Isle on the North Shore--it certainly isn't that far. I cant remember what the charge was when zon was here--30 or 40 bucks for a relatively heavy full suspension XC setup K2 Attack--with disc brakes though. He was happy with it and got around all the techie trails just fine.

I'll still be here---drop me a PM or email if ya want when you get in town.



Schwinng said:


> Hey, Pete. I asked you about 2 years ago about this, but have you found a LBS in/near Mililani that rents mtn bikes? I was just in Mililani Mauka and will visit again next Feb. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Herb


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*Thanks, Pete*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> If I remember right you've the sister that works for Kaiser?
> 
> The best rental place for a mtb will be Raging Isle on the North Shore--it certainly isn't that far. I cant remember what the charge was when zon was here--30 or 40 bucks for a relatively heavy full suspension XC setup K2 Attack--with disc brakes though. He was happy with it and got around all the techie trails just fine.
> 
> I'll still be here---drop me a PM or email if ya want when you get in town.


Right, I'm that same guy. Thanks for the info, and I'll send you an e-mail before I head out next time. I'll be there for about a week next time as well. Hope to hook up with you for a ride next time out.

Mahalo,
Herb


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Old Timers on 35mm*

Hi All,

This thread inspired me to dig up some of my old 35mm pics that were gathering dust in the closet. Apologies in advance for the poor quality, but they help to brush off the cobwebs of some memorable times I've experienced with some great MTBR.com people. I hope you enjoy the stroll down memory lane...

This first pic was taken by Edgy on the Slickrock trail in Moab. L to R: Snookums, me, Hedgehog and Mike below him. We were on our way to the September 1998 Fruita gathering. If you've got some time to kill, you can read my write up here: http://www.mtbr.com/files/data/547.html and http://www.mtbr.com/files/data/548.html


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Snookums - The Son*

This guy always seemed to be in a pretty good mood as well. Hey Steven, do you still listen to Megadeath, or did you finally mature out of that stage??? hahaha


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Bob D. - The Father*

One of my old So Cal riding buddies. I got a kick out of that helmet and his old VW van chugging to and from the rides. Bob D. always had a smile on his face.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*And the Holy Ghost?*

Well, maybe not, but definitely my Seoul Brutha! I know I'm missing some handles but I recall M2, Herbivore, Harovore, and lately it's been Schwinng. In my book, you will henceforth be known as Sybil.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Fruitopian Gal*

Here's Sarah hosting the Fruita gathering which was my first and most memorable gathering. And as the saying goes, you never forget your first...


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Old timers gathering???*

Well if there is going to be one, why not go all out and bring old bikes too  then you'll see how spoiled you are with new technology today...get the old vee brake running steel tank hardtails with rs 2 inches of plush travel with 6 speed drivetrain  .


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Primecut.*

So tasty. And as an added bonus, it's also low in carbs.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Vader*

Technical descent on Horsethief Bench. I wish I could ride like that.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*The Stever...*

...aka 'The Bleeder'. I believe this happened somewhere on the Kokopelli Loop trail.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Tron, Raymond, & Nonny*

China Camp, May by the Bay, 1999. Smiles all around before the start of the ride. Soon thereafter, those smiles were rudely turned upside down as these Midwestern flatlanders got a taste of some hill climbing. (And China Camp is extremely mellow by California standards).


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Slartibartfast*

In his pre-titanium days.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*The Sock*

At Boy Scout Camp with Mt. Tam in the background. I sure do miss the Bay Area!!!


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*dr. hoo*

you devil, you.  (orange tinted shades foiled my attempt at redeye redux).


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*MTBturtle*

Leading the convoy. Keep on truckin'...


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Charlie America*

Organizer of May by the Bay, riding Anthony Chabot Park in the East Bay.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Dave W.*

What a unique and original handle. Are you like an artist or something?


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*LeeL & CA*

At the Tahoe Gathering hosted by Slartibartfast, fall of '99. The Sierras in the fall are quite spectacular.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Photo John*

Another tough day at the office. Aspens by Marlette Lake, east of Lake Tahoe, heading towards the Flume Trail.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Chewbacca*

Drunken Bear Trail, RIP.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*Last One: Tahoe Rim Trail*

Slarts climbing the TRT to the top of Mr. Toad's Wild Ride.

Again, apologies for the crappy resolution, but in a way, it adds to the 'retro' feel of the thread. A big 'Thank You!' to all the gathering organizers, participants, and Francis for creating MTBR.

Cheers,

gary


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

Stine said:


> I will join you in SPIRIT! I would love to go anywhere. Unfortunately, due to my finances and just plain no time off, there is no way I could attend.
> 
> I am enjoying all of the old memories this thread has brought up. Here are some photos to add...


STINE!!!!!!!

What's up babe!!!

Those pics....where was that at, Bikebreath...where's he been?

Hope you're doing well! Anytime I think of a dragonfly I think of you!!!

M


----------



## KonaMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Pat T.® said:


> Well I don't remember the date I started posting, it was sometime in november of '98 I think, maybe early '99. (anyone have a good way of finding old posts?)
> 
> I never had the pleasure of riding with DR1, but I did swap quite a few emails with him, I cried like a baby when I read that he had passed.
> 
> Pretty sure I qualify as an old timer, had a few go rounds with Pedalboy, and a couple with BT....I quickly retreated being an amature LOL I remember thinking what a huge banana Mellow looked like when I first met him up at Snoqualmie, as well as Mynette, Jennifer, James and I think Todd was there. Oh...... and those tasty muffins, anyone who had them knows.


I rememeber thinking we lost your sorry arse up there on galbraith the first day...

any chance of getting Hammer out of retirement to show us how to climb again? Jenniflower still has her Bridgstone, I'd like to see someone top that bike...


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

KonaMan said:


> I rememeber thinking we lost your sorry arse up there on galbraith the first day...
> 
> any chance of getting Hammer out of retirement to show us how to climb again? Jenniflower still has her Bridgstone, I'd like to see someone top that bike...


Tim and I rode with him earlier this year, I don't think it would take much to get him to ride with us  I wasn't lost, I knew right where I was, everyone else was lost.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Real nice shots. Cool to see Drunken Bear trail after all these years. Rode that area several evenings a week back in 94. Seems likes just a couple years ago. Cheers.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

Just an idea, but maybe you could have one day of the gathering at Galbraith, supposed to be a few new trails up there, as well as some of the old favorites.... RIP... 911


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

parkmeister said:


> Drunken Bear Trail, RIP.


I believe thats me following the dust trail of the booger.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

pssst.... That's Frontside.


*says the Fruitopian gal*


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*No, you were lost*



Pat T.? said:


> Tim and I rode with him earlier this year, I don't think it would take much to get him to ride with us  I wasn't lost, I knew right where I was, everyone else was lost.


The rest of us were glad to be rid of you


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lets see*

I was posting here back before Reed got his Montra and him and Woody started their excellent adventures.... Does that make me an old guy? 

-Dude


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 16, 2004)

*Wierdest Dale/Chat Moment*

Travelling with The Sock, carrying 40 pound packs and roughing it for almost a year. Found an internet connection somewhere in the Middle East, may have been Syria. Logged on to MTBR, heard the news on Dale, and within 5 mins had several 'regulars' gathered on Chat to check in on our travels.

Anyone ever slapped with a wet fish? That'll REALLY seperate the real from the pretenders.

Slarts (Member since '97)
The Bike Shop That Dare Not Speak It's Name


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> The rest of us were glad to be rid of you


Yea but I was there on time


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> "Did you ever ride with DaleRider?"


I never got to ride with him but enjoyed his posts. I hadn't yet found the courage to go join a bunch of internet strangers in some remote location. I'll never forget coming home with a ****-eating grin and my shiny brand new Titus RacerX, logging on to MTBR to post the obligitory new-bike-against-couch photo and instead finding the announcement that Chris had passed on. The Titus still sports his likeness on a sticker on the side of the top tube.

Kathy


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...


1. Yes, with all the stolen posts, crashes and server overloads.
2. I don't remember who was president in '97. Memory is the first thing to go when you get to be an Old Phart.
3. No. Didn't have that much time.
4. Heck, I was trying to upgrade my Q21R. An Indy would have been an improvement.
5. I remember he always had a bunch of retro stuff for sale.
6. I think so.
7. Yes. I wish I had gone.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Maybe*



Pat T.® said:


> Yea but I was there on time


but you were late getting back!


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> but you were late getting back!


 I WAS NOT !!!! I was the 3rd person back to the cars LOL..... seriously I felt really bad all those people were looking for me. Hey you didn't answer my question at the bottom...........


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

chewbacca said:


> old timers coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> found mtbr about a month or two before I moved out to California in August 1997.
> Made a couple of the first gatherings
> ...


What we need is a good "road trip" over to Audioreview again. Where is Shiv when you need him?


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*Gary!!!*



parkmeister said:


> Well, maybe not, but definitely my Seoul Brutha! I know I'm missing some handles but I recall M2, Herbivore, Harovore, and lately it's been Schwinng. In my book, you will henceforth be known as Sybil.


First off, bro, congrats on your new family addition. What a doll! I'm sure your folks are pleased as punch, eh? All Korean grandparents are. 

Wow, you caught a pic of me on my only rigid bike in years! Never should've sold that baby, either. She was a blast and great for climbing - and I can use all the help I can get.

Have really missed your wit, brah. Still in No. Cal.?

Best to you and your family.

Herb


----------



## KeepinPace (Feb 3, 2004)

Pat T.? said:


> Yea but I was there on time


I was late, but it was Mellows fault, I was riding with him


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

KeepinPace said:


> I was late, but it was Mellows fault, I was riding with him


 And you can say for certain that if you are early, Mellow had nothing to do with it LOL He makes up for it though with kindness and......... some other stuff


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

KonaMan said:


> dude answers the door to the condo at Whistler (Lee's place), beer in hand, and saying something to the effect of go away, we're full... and closing the door. 3 days and a smelly wookie later, what a trip that was...
> 
> Do you know the muffin man?
> 
> ...


hey! That lookslike "BOINKY" from the MudS1uTs


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

Shockee said:


> one more:
> 
> do you now lurk on a 'once-per-month refresh rate' of the MTBR board looking up old familiar posts?


*whistles innocently...*


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

Stine said:


> I will join you in SPIRIT! I would love to go anywhere. Unfortunately, due to my finances and just plain no time off, there is no way I could attend.


those are some great photos you've dug up there Stine! But, I just have to say, if I can drag myself to wherever this thing is gonna end up taking place then I'm gonna drag you along with me! (just so I don't get lonely way off the back of the pack struggling to keep up)

Non. (senseless)


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

parkmeister said:


> China Camp, May by the Bay, 1999. Smiles all around before the start of the ride. Soon thereafter, those smiles were rudely turned upside down as these Midwestern flatlanders got a taste of some hill climbing. (And China Camp is extremely mellow by California standards).


aaaauuuggghhh!!!!! the attack of Bob the Bright Red Bike!!!!

*puts on sunglasses before looking directly at the bike...*

"ahhhh..."



Non (made it to the top at China Camp... then fell off the back on the way down...)


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

Nonny said:


> aaaauuuggghhh!!!!! the attack of Bob the Bright Red Bike!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I rode that bike. does it qualify me as an olds?


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Nonny said:


> aaaauuuggghhh!!!!! the attack of Bob the Bright Red Bike!!!!


thought it was named clifford (the big red bike)?!?



brianc said:


> I rode that bike. does it qualify me as an olds?


you did? i recall you on his K2 once... but not that bike.


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

deanna said:


> thought it was named clifford (the big red bike)?!?


!!!!!!!

how on EARTH did i ever forget that name?!?!?!

prolly too many mtb related concussions i would suspect...

Non (absent-minded)


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

deanna said:


> you did? i recall you on his K2 once... but not that bike.


yep. on the way back to the parking lot at Nebo after my first ride with you and Non.


----------



## Chef (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow...

A gathering idea that interested me enough to actually come out of the woodwork.

I'd like to vote for something in the Northwest USA/Southwest Canada; the Squamish gathering was the best one to which I've ever been. An added bonus is that it's right near the Chief, and I'd love to spend a day or five on that.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to go - more from not really wanting to, than not being able to afford it or anything. Should it happen, have a great time. 



Mellow Yellow said:


> Did you post in the 'Old' passion
> Was Bush Senior president when you first logged on to MTBR?
> Did you ever hang out on "Chat"
> Did you upgrade your forks to Rock Shox Indy, 63mm of travel, and thought you were ahead of curve?
> ...


1) Yes, with dropped posts and everything.
2) Clinton.
3) Yes.
4) I went from a rigid fork straight to a Manitou SX-R, with a whopping 80mm travel. I was en las papas.
5) Not really. Never knew him.
6) Yes.
7) Yes.

Old Timer? *shrug* Seems like yesterday.

Hope everyone is as well as you deserve. Back to my regularly scheduled program.

T


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Chef said:


> Wow...
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to go - more from not really wanting to, than not being able to afford it or anything. Should it happen, have a great time.
> 
> T


Why are you not really wanting to go? did you lose interest ?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*The cook is out of the kitchen...*



Chef said:


> Wow...
> 
> A gathering idea that interested me enough to actually come out of the woodwork.
> 
> ...


Where the hell have you been?? and why the hell won't you show?! you better!!! Good to see you're still alive and well.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Alberta or Fruita*

I'm with Craig on those two choices. And having just returned from Alberta, with only one ride, I'd love a good excuse to go back.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

If it is Alberta then Im happy to lead some death marches. But they must be epic alpine death marches


Photo-John said:


> I'm with Craig on those two choices. And having just returned from Alberta, with only one ride, I'd love a good excuse to go back.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Ummm*



LeeL said:


> If it is Alberta then Im happy to lead some death marches. But they must be epic alpine death marches


I think I might be sick that day.

Or maybe it's time I pony up and take my suffering like a man, huh Lee?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Penticton*



LeeL said:


> Whistler! I'm definitely an old phart


I'd even do a Penticton ride if there was a Gathering in Whistler.


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

*Whoa...chef??????????*



Chef said:


> Wow...
> 
> A gathering idea that interested me enough to actually come out of the woodwork.
> 
> ...


WHAT"S UP T????


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Where in Alberta did you ride?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Found the answer....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=129483


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*You've never been to Frisco?*



Drewdane said:


> Frisco? _*FRISCO?!? * _
> 
> No such place.
> 
> ...


Just take I-70 west from Denver, through the tunnel, pass Silverthorne and Frisco is the next exit. Just nine easy miles from Breckenridge, a short hop over Hoosier Pass to Alma and Fairplay.

You need to get out more!

Ken


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Photo-John said:


> I'd even do a Penticton ride if there was a Gathering in Whistler.


Hmm ... I'm going to assume you meant a Pemberton ride since it's about 40 minutes from Whistler, where Penticton is more like 6 hours from W!

Kn.


----------

